# Volvo EC 160 grading bucket installation



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just had a 160 delivered for a couple months worth of work I have going on, and I cant seem to get the grading bucket on.:wallbash:

I am grabbing the bucket, releasing the pressure by turning the machine off, then the key back on(but not started) and wiggling all the controls. Then I go out to hook up the hoses, but they seem to be too big for any of the connections on the stick? I could just be being simple, but it looks to me that they are the wrong hoses for the connections, having put my fair share of attachments on etc...

Any Volvo folks out there have any insight? is there a different hose size for the bigger machine? I know that the bucket came off of a 210.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I know somene who has a 210. I was surprised at how big the couplings on the hoses were. I would call whoever you got the bucket from because those buckets might not be interchangeable between 160 & 210.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have Akermans (Volvo's before Volvo) and have rented Volvo's. If the coupler fits the bucket correctly the bucket should be OK. 

Is the bucket a Volvo bucket or another make? Is it a factory install for the lines or a dealer install? 

Are they auxillary hydraulic lines or hammer hydraulic lines you are trying to couple to? Large ends on machine 1" to 1 1/2" are usually for a hammer. 
Auxillary lines are usually 1/2" or so. 

It's easier if you took a picture and posted it.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

its a Gieth bucket, I think it is factory set up, as it is a brand new machine. I will take photos in the AM, both coupler ends look to be about 1"


----------



## propertyone (Jan 23, 2009)

I ran a a rubber tired 170 volvo for a while, You had to set the bucket down on flat ground, boom curled up( no down force on bucket) shut machine off, turn switch on safety down wiggle wrist ect.. If the person who took the bucket off didn't do all that there could still be presure in the bucket hoses. making them almost impossible to connect. Crack line coming off bucket. Or maybe they are the wrong size.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

So are the connections not the same? or is there so much pressure in the lines to get them to go together? If they look like they are the same, then take a 1/2" (or so) flat metal punch and push in on the fitting on the machine, so your 100% sure you've release the pressure behind it. You could always use a tape measure and see if the fittings should fit inside one another....


----------

